# Ansonia Clock Spare Parts



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

greetings,

After buying an ansonia clock i found that the agate teeth on had broken. i was wondering if there was a compnay that made direct replacemnts for these or whether i will have to make my own.


----------

